# Traveling with cats in Mexico



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

Buenos tardes, everyone. I understand the vet documentation needed for my two (2) cats from reading earlier posts. What I am curious about is traveling from Mammoth Lakes, CA down thru the interior or along the Gulf Coast to San Cristobal de Las Casas, Chiapas, Mexico. I estimate a 4 - 5 day drive with stops overnight at posada or hotel that permits pets. I have cat carriers, and wondered how you travel - behavior at rest stops, feeding & bathroom breaks, and whatever I am missing. ( I do not want to fly them down. ) They are both indoor cats, so I am sensitive to their being exposed to the wide world surrounding them - being innocent, they would not understand the dangers. Here in Mammoth Lakes we have aggressive dogs, coyotes, bears, ravens, mice & rodents, and automobiles driving too fast. Any and all suggestions & guidance welcome. I am planning this for next late fall 2018. I am fortunate to own a home in San Cristobal de Las Casas, and looking to begin spending half the year there and half back here. (((( BTW, thanks to those who responded to my question about a Mexican Trust to protect my home under Mexican law. I am in touch with an attorney here now, and planning on visiting the Notario Publico who prepared my Escritura Publica in San Cristobal de Las Casas next month. )))) with a smile. Tony


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I would go down via Nogales, Culiacan Tepic Guadalajara, Puebla via Arco Norte Orizaba/ Cordoba, San Cristobal.
In San Cristobal we have a lot of people using matarata so do not let your cats wander on the roofs.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

*Driving your route*

Thank you for the driving itinerary. Will map that and review. 

I am not sure I understand the word " matarata ". Asked a friend who speaks both Spanish & English. He thought this meant "waterfall?" I know my roof connects with my neighbor's roof ( separated with a short wall ) and patio. My roof has the gravity system with large water tank storage ( I have installed a sisterna in the ground with electric pump to supply my home when needed. ) My cats would not be able to get to the roof ( at this time ) unless they climb a ladder . . . grins. I am thinking of building a view deck with stairs to enjoy a 360 city view. But that will be later.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Traveling with cats will present a challenge, don't expect any "rest stops" as you find in America. My dog was very distracted by the traffic, loud trucks passing when we stopped for her bathroom breaks and more often than not, wouldn't go. Hotels are in general not receptive to pets unless they are a small mom and pop hotel, you will have better luck in these than the larger chains.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chi15apas said:


> Thank you for the driving itinerary. Will map that and review.
> 
> I am not sure I understand the word " matarata ". Asked a friend who speaks both Spanish & English. He thought this meant "waterfall?" I know my roof connects with my neighbor's roof ( separated with a short wall ) and patio. My roof has the gravity system with large water tank storage ( I have installed a sisterna in the ground with electric pump to supply my home when needed. ) My cats would not be able to get to the roof ( at this time ) unless they climb a ladder . . . grins. I am thinking of building a view deck with stairs to enjoy a 360 city view. But that will be later.


"Matarata" is literally "rat killer" and from the context, I assume it refers to rat poison, hence the recommendation to not let a pet cat roam on the roof.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

MataRata is a brand name for rat poison, and is sold in grocery stores near the Raid, etc., or in hardware stores. It is basically wafarin, which you may know as Coumadin, etc.

“Warfarin was first used as a rat poison or rodenticide because it was considered to be too potent to be safely used in humans, but after a blood test was developed to measure and adjust its blood-thinning effects, warfarin has become the most widely used oral anticoagulant in the United States.“


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Matara I think but I amnot sure is the name of the rat/mice poison used widely down there. It is sold on the street of the market, you hear Matarata, all the time while at the market.. 
Matar is to kill rata is rats.
Cats are a nuisance for the roofs, there are lots of roof cats many feral and they cost me 15 000 pesos this year as their urine makes holes in the metal used under the tiles.. They displace tiles and cause leaks when you fo not have the metal (lamina) underneath.. So no wonder they do not live very long but many people tolerate them as they keep the rat population down.

I do not know about travelling with cats because I do not travel with mine and leave them with the housesitter in Jalisco while I am in Chiapas. I travelled once with 3 cats when I came down rom San Francisco and did not have problems.. We had 3 mastiffs and 3 cats.. the hotels did not notice the cats.. I had cat litter I put in the bathroom in the hotel at night and we travelled short days with the cats in kennels. We left at dawn and stopped at 2 or 3pm so the pets could be walked. No one objected to the cats after we got permission for the dogs..
If you run into problems , stay in the no tell motels for 8 hours , no one ask question there and there are always some motels outside of every town.

Keep your cats away from roofs..there are some pretty mean Tom cats around. One of my neighbor has 7 cats, a real nuisance and I have to figure out a way to block them from the roof now that I know the damage they can cause.. Those cats come and have litter in the patio and they fight like crazy...they do not live much more than a couple of years bt there are always more..
When you go to the market and hear "Matarata", you ll know what it is now and will not think it is some kinds of spice or waterfall..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

*Matarata*

Buenos dias y muchas gracias.

I sensed when I first read the word "matarata" this referred to rats somehow. Yet when waterfall was suggested by my friend, I wondered where is the agua? grins 

I have a challenge here. Having read where cats are not so respected, except of course in Mayan Culture in respect of the Jaguar. Guess I'll begin referring to them as "my little jaguars."

Good suggestions about the smaller posadas, I am comfortable with these. And appreciating the driving itinerary recommendations.

Appreciating all your insights. With a smile. Tony


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Bolom or Balam is the jaguar in Maya so they can become your bolomcitos or balamcitos but if they re so respected , don t you wonder why they are just about extinct?
Respect for animals is not a major priority by the Mayas no matter what the books say..
Wild animals are killed on a regular basis for food by people who do not need to kill to eat. I remember being in Zinacantan for a comida and one of the kid came with a ird he had just killed after the comida and the father promptly prepared the bird put it on the fire and ate it right after he had a big meal..

People have cats in the villages but usually do not feed them except for tortillas and a few scraps.. the cats earn their keep by killing the mice and rats that eat the corn so many indigenous have cats and actually buy them for 50 pesos when they are kittens but cats and dogs have a tough life in Chiapas.

When we drove down with the menagerie we found hotels without much problems but sometimes we had to beg.. The hotels were mostly opposed to large dogs but no one said anything about the cats.. who knows every place is different

The hotels in Puebla are on the right handside gong south and all are highrises business hotels. We never inquired about pets so I do not know.
.If you can stay in the Orizaba, Fortin de las Flores Cordoba area on your way down you are better off than stopping in Puebla that has more highrise hotels and chains by the site of the freeway. Fortin is a good place as there are quite a few hotels on the main street between Cordoba and Orizaba. Those towns are about 3 hours from Puebla so you have to leave the Guadalajara area very early daybreak or before to make it ther and have plenty of light to look for a place.
There are a few places to stay between Guadalajara and Puebla but you have to get off the autopista.. there is Morelia and Maravatio.. Atlacomulco is very high and very cold and you have to pass the entrance to the Arco norte so it is not a good place to stay ., Tula is ok but the traffic is pretty bad.. 
I stayed in a nice hotel there but I do not remember the name and there is a resort type with villas which would be perfect for pets but they do not accept pets.
It is a place where you can find a hotel if you need one but the air stinks because of the refinery and the town is a little confusing, One good thing is that the food at the market is cheap and delicious.
Many places that accepted our dogs turned us down over the phone so we gave up making phone inquiries about pets we just show up and ask.. for that reason arrive early in the town where you plan to sleep.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

It has been a few years now - but when we made the drive south we had four cats in tow. Even in the US - but especially in Mexico - never elaborate. Keep it simple - do you accept pets. Period. 

We were also towing a trailer so we asked for rooms 'in the back' with a secure place to park. That also allowed us to have a little privacy moving the cats (in individual carriers) into the room. We also had individual litter boxes.

In Queretaro - we arrived at like 5PM on a Friday with no reservations. That was a bear. We ended up staying at something like a One hotel. We had to walk the cats up an outside stairway up four stories.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

But a new copy of GUIA ROJI the map book from a bookstore before you leave. Most OXXO's have them on hand.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Try Googlng"" Mexico Pet Friendly Hotels""


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chi15apas said:


> I am not sure I understand the word " matarata ". Asked a friend who speaks both Spanish & English. He thought this meant "waterfall?"


Your friend who speaks Spanish was confused. The word for "waterfall" is "catarata". Matarrata is something that kills rats and mouse, hence the word, from the verb "matar", to kill.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

So what do you say when a cat falls into a fast river, goes over a waterfall and dies? catamatarata? Or is that a terminal case of cataracts?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

eastwind said:


> So what do you say when a cat falls into a fast river, goes over a waterfall and dies? catamatarata? Or is that a terminal case of cataracts?


No, that would be a matagatacatarata.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I would suggest, *cataratamatoagato.*


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

or maybe Cataratas Matagato if you want to be picky.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> or maybe Cataratas Matagato if you want to be picky.





RVGRINGO said:


> I would suggest, *cataratamatoagato.*


I know "gato" is masculine, but I took a little poetic liberty.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

" Bolom or Balam is the jaguar in Maya so they can become your bolomcitos or balamcitos but if they re so respected , don t you wonder why they are just about extinct? " "bolomcito o balamcita" - I LIKE this! as they are hermana y hermano . . . Definitely returning to Na Bolom Museo in San Crostobal de Las Casas ( the home of archeologist Frans Blom and his wife, Gertrude Duby Blom, the documentary photographer, journalist, environmental pioneer, and jungle adverturer ) for a refresher course . . . Muchas gracias y Feliz Ano Nuevo to everyone.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Na Bolom is nice but the jungle is a lot more interesting. Go to Naha or Metzabok or Lacanja Chansayab where the Lacandons live it is waymore interesting and fun.. Some of the people who are in the pictures are still alive. Chankin viejo from Naha is now dead but his wife number 3 Doña Maria Koh and her children are still alive..
If you go to Naha there are pictures of the old folks and the kids come around and point out to people and will tell you that was my great great grand father that is my father and so on.. There is also an artist who is quite good there his name is Kayum Max (Mono araña) and the restaurant owner at the entrance is one of Chankin Viejo´s son. Doña Maria lives there and still makes bags out of tree bark , she is well in her 80´s. I think she was the youngest of the 3 wives Chankin viejo had.
Chan kin Tercero another son from Chankin viejo just past away at age 58 and he lived in Palenque but his older son continues painting the ceremonial gowns made of tree bark.. 
Now they are not polygamist any longer and are all Presbyterian and their towns look prosperous.. clean, ordered and friendly going there is the way to go if you are interested in that culture.


My neighbor was Gertrude´s cook and many people in San Cristobal knew the couple. Frans was very popular , never heard a bad word about him, Gertrude.. no so much..
A Lacandon told me that they were invited for the Christmas season to sell their ware in the patio at Na Bolom so they may still be ther when you go. There are always a couple of Lacandons selling there but apparently a whole group was invited.


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

Traveling with kitties. 101
Always have a cat cage/carrier and I put it behind the front seat or in passenger seat. For first hour or so I keep my kitty in her carrier. (now i don't she isn't afraid of traveling). I also make sure she has a small bowl of water and her food. In the floorboard of front, i take a shoebox and wrap in a heavy plastic trash bag and pour litter in. After the first hour or 50 miles, i ope the door and they roam around the car. There are usually 2-4 Old English Sheepdogs in the back of the car. When I get out with the dogs, (if you don't know how she/they will react, put them back in the carrier before you get out and close doors) I look to see where she is and work around her. 
Now for the hotels........you DO know that almost all do not allow animals? Finding one that does is not easy......I go down to live and show dogs for a year or so at a time. Going to shows was a trip. I said I was going to write a book: 3 gay guys and a blonde gringa travel to shows around Mexico. 
Back to topic....Motels are not exactly 'motels' they are No Tell Motels. But so what if you've got animals. you pull in, pay for your 8 hours, pull into the garage, lower the door and put them in the room. Pull the car out of the garage. repeat to put them IN the car in the morning. As we don't want them to know we have animals, we just let them potty in the garage and clean up. ....

It takes me anywhere from 2 or 3 days to get down to San Miguel de Allende from Colorado. I now live in N. Texas so I'm down a day... Good LUCK.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

hola from San CristobaL de Las Casas. ( down for short visit, pay my Predial, agua and walk the city.) I does seem I asked the right question about "traveling with pets." Appears the lodging will be a challenge. I think I understand what the "No Tell Motel" is, and I am recalling the recommendation on earlier post to arrive mid afternoon to scout out location, next day get an early start. In the meantime seems I need to understand what driving my California plated Jeep will require. I will be traveling under a Tourist visa ( 180 days ) for the first trip. Will look further into a Resident visa for the future. With a smile . . . here in the mountains of Chiapas.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will need to stop at the border for your immigration FMM document, and at a nearby place, called Banjercito, to obtain the Importada Temporal for your car; a temporary import permit which will be good for the same 180 day period as your FMM tourist permit. Then, you both must leave Mexico. Be sure to have title and registration, license, passport and insurance; all in exactly the same name & format as the credit card you use to pay the fees and deposit for the car; $200-$400 USD. The deposit is refundable with the original paperwork presented at your departure from Mexico with the car.
If you wish to return to stay longer, actually residing in Mexico, you will need to make application at a Mexican Consulate in the USA (your home country) for a residence visa. There is a Residente Temporal visa, renewable in Mexico for up to a total of four years, as well as a Residente Permanente visa, which is truly permanent, but does not permit you to keep a foreign plated car in Mexico; it will have to be removed. There are financial income/resource qualifications to be met for these visas. Details are available online from Mexican Consulate websites, and other sources.


----------

